

Bossman - multiplayer web game built in 48 hours using node.js and impact.js - chefsurfing
http://playbossman.com/rooms
Our team created this game in 48 hours for the Node Knockout competition.<p>Node.js, Multiplayer, Web Sockets, HTML5 Canvas, Javascript... it's a a veritable zeitgeist of 2011 web browser / sever tech :)<p>Special thanks to Dominic of Impact.js
http://impactjs.com/<p>Start playing here:
http://playbossman.com/play/hackernews
http://playbossman.com/rooms
======
wccrawford
Seems to be broken right now. Clicking on a room does nothing, and clicking a
new room gives an error.

~~~
mgiglesias
working perfectly fine.. there are some small bugs here and there that will be
fixed once we are passed the "voting" stage. During this stage new commits
can't be pushed, and server has to remain the same

